# Software > Linux >  OpenWrt x86 Onyx builds

## Acinonyx

*02/07/2010*

*build-0015*

*Αλλαγές:*
Δημιουργία build και για το Ubiquiti RouterStation Pro (ar71xx)Βελτιώσεις και διορθώσεις στο LuCIΔιορθώσεις σε madwifi και ath9kΠολλά άλλα bugfixes

*Γνωστά προβλήματα*:
Κάποιες μεταφράσεις του LuCI είτε είναι ελλειπείς είτε λάθος

*Αναβάθμιση από build-0014*:
Προσθέτουμε στην λίστα backup όποια configuration αρχεία βρίσκονται εκτός του φακέλου /etc/config . Σίγουρα θα θέλετε να προσθέσετε τουλάχιστον τον φάκελο */etc/quagga*Flashάρουμε το image μέσω του LuCI διατηρώντας τις ρυθμίσειςΔιορθώνουμε τα repositories από build-0014 σε build-0015Ανανεώνουμε την λίστα με τα πακέτα και εγκαθιστούμε όσα πακέτα θέλουμε πέρα από αυτά που βρίσκονται ήδη μέσα στο imageΦτιάχνουμε τα Initscripts π.χ. για να μη σηκώνονται περιττές υπηρεσίες ή να σηκώνονται κάποιες που εγκαταστήσαμε εκ των υστέρων

*Cleanup (για "ψείρες" χρήστες)*:
Για να σταματήσετε το ospfd από το να εκκινεί, σβήστε απλά το config του /etc/quagga/ospfd.conf

Μπορείτε επίσης να δοκιμάσετε το Live CD. Με το Live CD μπορείτε να στήσετε κανονικά ένα ταρατσο-router χωρίς δίσκο ή CF αρκεί να φροντίσετε να μην κοπεί το ρεύμα!

ftp.acinonyx.awmn
www.acinonyx.tk

*15/03/2010*

*build-0014*

*Αλλαγές:*
Καλύτερη υποστήριξη σε 802.11nΒελτιώσεις και διορθώσεις στο LuCIΒελτιώσεις σε madwifiΑναβαθμισμένη uClibc, πυρήνας, busybox, κ.α.Πολλά άλλα bugfixes

*Γνωστά προβλήματα*:
Το configuration του OLSR μέσω LuCI δε λειτουργεί σε αυτό το buildΟ madwifi εμφανίζει στα στατιστικά διπλάσια πακέτα στη λήψη

*Αναβάθμιση από build-0013*:
Προσθέτουμε στην λίστα backup όποια configuration αρχεία βρίσκονται εκτός του φακέλου /etc/config . Σίγουρα θα θέλετε να προσθέσετε τουλάχιστον τον φάκελο */etc/quagga*Flashάρουμε το image (openwrt-x86-jffs2-128k.image.gz) μέσω του LuCI διατηρώντας τις ρυθμίσειςΔιορθώνουμε τα repositories από build-0013 σε build-0014Ανανεώνουμε την λίστα με τα πακέτα και εγκαθιστούμε όσα πακέτα θέλουμε πέρα από αυτά που βρίσκονται ήδη μέσα στο imageΦτιάχνουμε τα Initscripts π.χ. για να μη σηκώνονται περιττές υπηρεσίες ή να σηκώνονται κάποιες που εγκαταστήσαμε εκ των υστέρων

*Cleanup (για "ψείρες" χρήστες)*:
Τα παρακάτω αρχεία είναι περιττά στο νέο build και μπορούν να διαγραφούν
/etc/config/luci_ethers/etc/config/luci_ether_hosts/etc/config/fstabΠροστέθηκε η ρύθμιση *distance* στον mac80211 driver. Μπορείτε να την προσθέσετε ως παράμετρο στο κάθε phy section του /etc/config/wirelessΓια να σταματήσετε το ospfd από το να εκκινεί, σβήστε απλά το config του /etc/quagga/ospfd.conf

Μπορείτε επίσης να δοκιμάσετε το Live CD (openwrt-x86-iso.fs). Με το Live CD μπορείτε να στήσετε κανονικά ένα ταρατσο-router χωρίς δίσκο ή CF αρκεί να φροντίσετε να μην κοπεί το ρεύμα!

ftp.acinonyx.awmn
www.acinonyx.tk

*04/06/2009*

*build-0012*!

Αλλαγές από προηγούμενη έκδοση:

Ρύθμιση καρτών prism2 μέσω του LuCI[/*:m:1126f]Διαχείριση OLSR μέσω LuCI[/*:m:1126f]Αναβάθμιση uClibc στην έκδοση 0.30.1[/*:m:1126f]Επιπλέον βελτιστοποιήσεις για Pentium III[/*:m:1126f]Διορθώσεις bug σε madwifi[/*:m:1126f]...[/*:m:1126f]

Γνωστά προβλήματα:
Ο ntpclient δεν δουλεύει. Θα διορθωθεί στην επόμενη έκδοση.[/*:m:1126f]Χρειάζεται >=256Mb μνήμη για να γίνει firmware upgrade μέσω του LuCI[/*:m:1126f]

ftp.acinonyx.awmn
www.acinonyx.tk


*08/05/2009*

*build-0011*!

Features:

Πλήρες εξελληνισμένο πακέτο διαχείρισης μέσω web (*LuCI*)[/*:m:1126f]*Live CD!* Μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε το OpenWrt χωρίς να το εγκαταστήσετε σε κάποιο δίσκο![/*:m:1126f]Δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης image σε δίσκο μέσω live CD[/*:m:1126f]Βελτιώσεις σε dnsmasq[/*:m:1126f]Δυνατότητα αλλαγής countrycode, regulatory domain και outdoor μέσω web interface[/*:m:1126f]...[/*:m:1126f]

Αλλαγές:
Διόρθωση bug στην quagga που προκαλούσε τον τυχαίο τερματισμό της[/*:m:1126f]Αλλαγή του τρόπου παραμετροποίησης του olsrd[/*:m:1126f]...[/*:m:1126f]

Γνωστά προβλήματα:
Το κουμπί Save & Apply στο τέλος της σελίδας του LuCI ενδέχεται να μην λειτουργεί. _Workaround_: Χρησιμοποιήστε αυτό που βρίσκεται πάνω δεξιά (αφού πρώτα σώσετε).[/*:m:1126f]Δεν μπορείτε (ακόμη) να ρυθμίσετε τις κάρτες prism2 από το LuCI[/*:m:1126f]Ενδέχεται να εμφανίζεται η ένδειξη *txpower: off* στον madwifi. Παρόλαυτα εκπέμπει και ρυθμίζει κανονικά.[/*:m:1126f]

ftp.acinonyx.awmn

Για παρατηρήσεις ή αναφορές bug -> http://www.openwrt.awmn ( http://openwrt.acinonyx.ath.cx )

*07/03/2009*

*build-0010*. Μετά από πολύ καιρό ένα νέο *Onyx x86 build*!

Οι πιο σημαντικές αλλαγές:

Optimized πυρήνας για Pentium III επεξεργαστές[/*:m:1126f]Δημιουργία μεταπακέτων *awmn-client* και *awmn-backbone* για εύκολη εγκατάσταση[/*:m:1126f]Μετάβαση σε jffs2 filesystem[/*:m:1126f]Δυνατότητα εύκολου system upgrade σε νεότερη έκδοση[/*:m:1126f]Πολλές βελτιώσεις στον madwifi driver[/*:m:1126f]Υποστήριξη για r8101e PCI express ethernet[/*:m:1126f]Δοκιμαστικό πακέτο διαχείρισης μέσω web (LuCI)[/*:m:1126f]...[/*:m:1126f]

ftp.acinonyx.awmn

Για παρατηρήσεις ή αναφορές bug -> http://www.openwrt.awmn ( http://openwrt.acinonyx.ath.cx )

*02/12/2007*

Νέο *build-0009*!!! Βελτιώσεις στο configuration των ασύρματων καρτών, dnsmasq, olsr. Αναβαθμισμένα πακέτα olsr, quagga, madwifi... και άλλα πολλά.

ftp.acinonyx.awmn

*23/09/2007*

*build-0008*. Πολλές αναβαθμίσεις πακέτων, drivers κλπ, κλπ.

ftp.acinonyx.awmn

Αν όλα πάνε καλά, τότε ίσως στο επόμενο build θα έχουμε σε λειτουργία web interface (webif2).  :: 

*10/07/2007*

Νέο *build-0007*! Κατεβάστε το από τον ftp.acinonyx.awmn

Σημαντικές αλλαγές από το build-0006:

Fix channel and txpower settings in madwifi script[/*:m:1126f]Increase maximum conntrack entries[/*:m:1126f]Add hostap txpower patch to 2.6.22 kernel patches[/*:m:1126f]Disable TPC capability in madwifi. TPC feature is not stable yet.[/*:m:1126f]

*08/07/2007*

Το *build-0006* για x86 αρχιτεκτονική βρίσκεται από σήμερα στον ftp.acinonyx.awmn

Το image περιέχει προεγκατεστημένα τα εντελώς βασικά πακέτα για backbone routers. 
*base-files-x86-2.6* - 8-0 - Base filesystem for OpenWrt[/*:m:1126f]*bridge* - 1.0.6-1 - Ethernet bridging configuration utility[/*:m:1126f]*busybox* - 1.4.2-2 - The Swiss Army Knife of embedded Linux.[/*:m:1126f]*dropbear* - 0.49-2 - Small SSH2 client/server[/*:m:1126f]*hotplug2* - 0.9+r102-1 - Hotplug2 is a trivial replacement of some of the UDev functionality[/*:m:1126f]*kernel* - 2.6.22-rc6-x86-1 - Virtual kernel package[/*:m:1126f]*kmod-8139too* - 2.6.22-rc6-x86-1 - RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter kernel support[/*:m:1126f]*kmod-e100* - 2.6.22-rc6-x86-1 - Intel(R) PRO/100+ cards kernel support[/*:m:1126f]*kmod-e1000* - 2.6.22-rc6-x86-1 - Intel(R) PRO/1000 cards kernel support[/*:m:1126f]*kmod-madwifi* - 2.6.22-rc6+r2537-20070704-x86-1 - Driver for Atheros wireless chipsets[/*:m:1126f]*kmod-natsemi* - 2.6.22-rc6-x86-1 - National Semiconductor DP8381x series[/*:m:1126f]*kmod-ne2k-pci* - 2.6.22-rc6-x86-1 - ne2k-pci Ethernet Adapter kernel support[/*:m:1126f]*kmod-via-rhine* - 2.6.22-rc6-x86-1 - Via Rhine ethernet support[/*:m:1126f]*libgcc* - 4.1.2-8 - GCC support library[/*:m:1126f]*quagga* - 0.98.6-1 - The Quagga Software Routing Suite[/*:m:1126f]*quagga-bgpd* - 0.98.6-1 - BGPv4, BGPv4+, BGPv4- routing engine[/*:m:1126f]*quagga-libzebr*a - 0.98.6-1 - zebra library[/*:m:1126f]*uclibc* - 0.9.28-8 - C library embedded systems[/*:m:1126f]*udevtrigger* - 106-1 - Small utility to request kernel devices events for coldplug[/*:m:1126f]*wireless-tools* - 29-1 - Tools for manipulating Linux Wireless Extensions[/*:m:1126f]

..ενώ υπάρχουν και διάφορα άλλα χρησιμα πακέτα τα οποία μπορείτε να τραβήξετε από το repository.

To image αποσυπιεσμένο είναι ~120Mb. Για οδηγίες εγκατάστασης και άλλες πληροφορίες δείτε το http://www.openwrt.awmn

Στον madwifi χρησιμοποιείται ο νέος rate αλγοριθμος minstrel ενώ υπάρχει επίσης και ένας μεγάλος αριθμός διαθέσιμων επιλογών συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του compression. Οι δαίμονες quagga και olsr είναι patchαρισμένοι μέ όλα τα απαραίτητα patches ώστε να λειτουργούν μέσα σε olsr confederations. Επίσης ο hostap driver περιέχει το txpower patch ενώ υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να φορτωνονται αυτόματα τα απαραίτητα firmware στην εκκίνηση.


Παράδειγμα madwifi configuration:


```
~# cat /etc/config/wireless
config wifi-device  wifi0
        option type     atheros
#       option diversity 1
#       option txantenna 0
#       option rxantenna 0
#       option distance  2000

        # REMOVE THIS LINE TO ENABLE WIFI:
#       option disabled 1

config wifi-iface
        option device   wifi0
        option ifname   ath0
        option mode     ap
        option ssid     OpenWrt
#       option 80211h   enabled
#       option compression enabled
#       option bursting disabled
#       option fframes  disabled
#       option wmm      disabled
#       option hidden   enabled
#       option agmode   11a
#       option frag     2000
#       option rts      1000
        option channel  5
        option txpower  1
        option encryption none
#       option nosbeacon enabled
#       option bgscan   disabled
#       option isolate  enabled
```

Μπορείτε να δείτε ή να κατεβάσετε snapshots του πηγαίου κώδικα από το http://www.openwrt.awmn/

----------


## alasondro

Τέλεια! Αυριο μεθαύριο προβλέπεται αναβάθμιση σε όλα τα routerακια μου!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

*10/07/2007*

Νέο *build-0007*! Κατεβάστε το από τον ftp.acinonyx.awmn

Σημαντικές αλλαγές από το build-0006:

Fix channel and txpower settings in madwifi script[/*:m:d56aa]Increase maximum conntrack entries[/*:m:d56aa]Add hostap txpower patch to 2.6.22 kernel patches[/*:m:d56aa]Disable TPC capability in madwifi. TPC feature is not stable yet.[/*:m:d56aa]

----------


## mp

Για μας από άλλα ασύρματα δίκτυα, κάποιος τρόπος να έχουμε πρόσβαση στα images του acinonyx;

mp

----------


## Acinonyx

inet2awmn proxy του onikoseimai:

http://inet2awmn.onikoseimai.awmn.net/n ... uild-0007/

Απλά τα repositories δουλεύουν μόνο εντός του AWMN οπότε θα πρέπει να κατεβασεις τα πακέτα και να ρυθμίσεις το ipkg.conf

----------


## Acinonyx

*23/09/2007*

*build-0008*. Πολλές αναβαθμίσεις πακέτων, drivers κλπ, κλπ.

ftp.acinonyx.awmn

Αν όλα πάνε καλά, τότε ίσως στο επόμενο build θα έχουμε σε λειτουργία web interface (webif2).  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Αν όλα πάνε καλά, τότε ίσως στο επόμενο build θα έχουμε σε λειτουργία web interface (webif2).


Άντε μπας και σωθούμε από την λαίλαπα του Mikrotik!  ::

----------


## acoul

> *23/09/2007*
> 
> *build-0008*. Πολλές αναβαθμίσεις πακέτων, drivers κλπ, κλπ.
> 
> ftp.acinonyx.awmn
> 
> Αν όλα πάνε καλά, τότε ίσως στο επόμενο build θα έχουμε σε λειτουργία web interface (webif2).


Μπράβο !! Όλη αυτή τη δουλειά γιατί δεν την κάνετε merge στο main tree του openwrt ??

----------


## Acinonyx

Τί εννοείς ακριβώς; Οι developers του openwrt έχουν ενημερωθεί για το repository και μπορούν να πάρουν ότι patches θεωρούν ότι είναι χρήσιμα..

----------


## acoul

> Τί εννοείς ακριβώς; Οι developers του openwrt έχουν ενημερωθεί για το repository και μπορούν να πάρουν ότι patches θεωρούν ότι είναι χρήσιμα..


έχω την αίσθηση ότι οι developers του openwrt έχουν λιγότερο ελεύθερο χρόνο από τους openwrt forkers που είναι και πολλοί ... αν μαζευτεί όλη αυτή η δουλειά στο main openwrt tree μόνο κέρδος θα ήταν για όλους ... !! καλοπροαίρετη πρόταση είναι όχι κριτική ... ούτε εγώ το είχα κάνει στο παρελθόν.

----------


## sv1bjr

Νίκο (ntheodor) μάθε τα καλά γιατί σε περιμένω στη γωνία για.................. φροντιστήριο.  ::

----------


## ntheodor

Εγκατασταθηκε και ο dnsmasq και το ΣΚ θα γινει η δοκιμη

----------


## ynth

Κύριοι

Προσπαθώ να ενεργοποιήσω το OPEN-WRT με Atheros και encryption.
Εχω δοκιμάσει , WEP, WPA-PSK αλλα κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Δεν κάνει associaton με το AP με τίποτα παρα μόνο οταν καταργήσω ολα τα encryption.
Καμία ιδεά ?

-config ----
config wifi-device wifi0
option type atheros
# option diversity 1
# option txantenna 0
# option rxantenna 0
# option distance 2000
option agmode 11bg

# REMOVE THIS LINE TO ENABLE WIFI:
# option disabled 1

config wifi-iface
option device wifi0
option ifname ath0
option mode sta
option ssid "HOME-USR"
# option 80211h enabled
# option compression enabled
# option bursting disabled
# option fframes disabled
# option wmm disabled
# option hidden enabled
option agmode 11g
# option frag 2000
# option rts 1000
option channel 11
# option rate 54M
option txpower 1
option encryption wep 
# option key 1234567890
option key1 1234567890 
# option nosbeacon enabled
# option bgscan disabled
# option isolate enabled

----------


## Acinonyx

Για το WEP δε βλέπω λόγω να μη σου δουλευει.. Κάνε ένα ticket στο http://www.openwrt.awmn ώστε να θυμηθώ να το δοκιμάσω.

Το WPA-PSK χρειάζεται το wpa_supplicant. Το wpa_supplicant επέλεξα να μην το κάνω πακέτο στα onyx builds γιατί στο AWMN δε χρησιμοποιούμε encryption. Αν όμως το χρειάζεσαι, θα το βάλω στο επόμενο.

----------


## ynth

Το WEP με open και shared βρήκα τι χρειάζεται και το δούλεψα με την iwpriv. 
WPA-PSK θα ήταν χρήσιμο για extra encryption.


Επίσης .. USB support για flash-drives δεν εχει το ONYX build ? Εχω δοκιμάσει να προσθέσω τα USB πακέτα , τα οποία και εγκαθίστανται , αλλα το usb flash δεν το βλέπει το open wrt. 

Υ,

----------


## acoul

> Το WEP με open και shared βρήκα τι χρειάζεται και το δούλεψα με την iwpriv. 
> WPA-PSK θα ήταν χρήσιμο για extra encryption.
> 
> Υ,


δεν το περνάς και στο wiki να υπάρχει τώρα που το έχεις φρέσκο  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Τι ακριβώς χρειαζόταν το WEP για να δουλέψει στο madwifi;

Τα Onyx builds προορίζονται αποκλειστικά για backbone routers (και clients) του AWMN όπου τα USB flash δεν έχουν κάποια χρησιμότητα (τουλάχιστον δεν βλέπω εγώ κάποια). Για αυτό το λόγω δεν έχτισα τα σχετικά πακέτα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Tα encryption δεν έχουν ολίγο overhead... ? έχει κάνει κάποιος κανένα τεστ στον εξοπλισμό που χρησιμοποιούμε? Δεν εχω δοκιμάσει να πω αλλά με pc καλά πρέπει να πηγαίνει.. Σε κάποια παλιά 54G AP που είχα σερνόταν

ΑΝ διαπιστώσουμε ότι δεν ενοχλεί καλό θα ήταν να κλειδώσουμε κανένα BB και να βάλουμε και κανένα ΤCP MD5 Key στα bgp...
έχει και η quagga ..http://wiki.quagga.net/index.php/Main/AddRes

Πως το βλέπετε για ολίγο αυξημένο security? too much?

----------


## mojiro

εάν η όλη "θυσία" είναι 1-2mbit & +10% cpu load νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο

----------


## ynth

Προσωπική συμβουλή θα ήταν : 

- ΒΒ Links : encryption με WEP/Shared ή Open. Για ακόμα καλύτερα WPΑ (PSK) όταν υποστηριχτεί. 
- ΒΒ Links : MAC Access List με μόνο το MAC του peer να έχει πρόσβαση.
- BGP : Peer Authentication με MD5 και φυσικά Route Maps για να επιτρέπεται μόνο η νόμιμη κίνηση από τον peer μας. Να μην το κάνουμε σαν το YouTube και την Pakistan Telecom.

Οσο για την USB υποστήριξη θα την έβλεπα μόνο σαν λύση Back-Up της CF σε περίπτωση που "πεθάνει".

Τα παραπάνω είναι μόνο προσωπικές προτάσεις και σε τίποτα δεν θέλω να υποτιμήσω το έργο και κόπο που έχει κάνει η ομάδα για το χτίσιμο του ONYX.

Y,

----------


## Acinonyx

Στο επόμενο build θα βάλω τα απαραίτητα. Είναι θέμα configuration από κει και πέρα.

Τελικά πως δούλεψε το WEP;

----------


## ynth

> iwpriv authmode 2 ( 2 : shared 1: open)
> iwconfig ath0 key 1234567890 (key should be in HEX)

[email protected]:~# iwconfig ath0
ath0 IEEE 802.11b ESSID:"HOME" Nickname:""
Mode:Managed Frequency:2.462 GHz Access Point: 00:14:C1:XX:XX:XX  
Bit Rate:11 Mb/s Tx-Power=3 dBm Sensitivity=1/1 
Retry :: ff RTS thr :: ff Fragment thr :: ff
 Encryption key:1234-5678-90 Security mode:restricted
Power Management :: ff
Link Quality=28/70 Signal level=-67 dBm Noise level=-95 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

έτσι το έκανα και δούλεψε...με WEP shared και 64 bit key. Tουλάχιστον δείχνει associated στο AP μου .. το iwpriv δέχεται και σαν παράμετρο MAC ACL. http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/iwpriv

Καλή Σαρακοστή.

Y,

----------


## Acinonyx

Χμ... Μας έχει ξεφύγει αυτό. Θα πρέπει να σεταρετε και το authmode!

Για τις MAC υπάρχει υποστήριξη μέσω uci και στο build που χρησιμοποιείς αυτή τη στιγμή. Δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις iwpriv χειροκίνητα. Μπορείς μέσα στο config να δηλώσεις τις MAC και την Policy. Δες το sample config που σου φτιάχνει αυτόματα όταν σβήνεις το /etc/config/wireless. Έχει με σχόλια όλες τις δυνατές επιλογές.

Υ.Γ. Επειδή γίνεται πολλές φορές μπέρδεμα, το policy (για άγνωστο λόγο) έχει επικρατήσει να είναι ανάποδα από αυτό που γνωρίζουμε. Δηλαδή οι mac που δηλώνεις me deny policy γίνονται ban και όλες οι άλλες επιτρέπονται και το ανάποδο με το allow policy.

----------


## acoul

λίγα περισσότερα για το uci εδώ

----------


## Acinonyx

*07/03/2009*

*build-0010*. Μετά από πολύ καιρό ένα νέο *Onyx x86 build*!

Οι πιο σημαντικές αλλαγές:

Optimized πυρήνας για Pentium III επεξεργαστές[/*:m:3n3x25mc]Δημιουργία μεταπακέτων *awmn-client* και *awmn-backbone* για εύκολη εγκατάσταση[/*:m:3n3x25mc]Μετάβαση σε jffs2 filesystem[/*:m:3n3x25mc]Δυνατότητα εύκολου system upgrade σε νεότερη έκδοση[/*:m:3n3x25mc]Πολλές βελτιώσεις στον madwifi driver[/*:m:3n3x25mc]Υποστήριξη για r8101e PCI express ethernet[/*:m:3n3x25mc]Δοκιμαστικό πακέτο διαχείρισης μέσω web (*LuCI*)[/*:m:3n3x25mc]...[/*:m:3n3x25mc]

ftp.acinonyx.awmn

Για παρατηρήσεις ή αναφορές bug -> http://www.openwrt.awmn ( http://openwrt.acinonyx.ath.cx )

----------


## baskin

Μπράβο!!!

Ενημέρωσε όταν τα βάλεις και στο internet για εμάς τους απομακρυσμένους. Έχεις βάλει και OLSR φαντάζομαι;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Μπράβο!!!
> 
> Ενημέρωσε όταν τα βάλεις και στο internet για εμάς τους απομακρυσμένους. Έχεις βάλει και OLSR φαντάζομαι;


Thanks! Εννοτείται και OLSR. Είναι στο http://www.acinonyx.tk/ φάτσα-κάρτα.  ::

----------


## baskin

Γιατί προτίμησες το jffs2 (ακαδημαϊκή ερώτηση);

Όταν χτίζεις jffs2 image επιλέγεις το "Pad GRUB images to filesystem size (for JFFS2)";

Ρωτάω για να μαθαίνω!!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Το γύρισα σε jffs2 γιατί είναι πιο έυκολο το sysupgrade. Ο δίσκος φαίνεται σαν mtd συσκευή οπότε μπορεί να γραφτεί όπως γράφεται ένα firmware σε μια μνήμη FLASH. Με ext2 δεν κατάφερα με κανένα τρόπο να κάνω dd το νέο image και μετά να κάνω mount και pivot το root partition εκεί...  :: 

Για το padding: Ναι! Είναι απαραίτητο αλλιώς το jffs2 γίνεται corrupted.

Υ.Γ. Btw, πρόσθεσα μία επιπλεόν επιλογή στο sysupgrade script για να γράφει κατευθείαν συμπιεσμένες gziped εικόνες (-g).

----------


## baskin

Έχω άλλη μια ερώτηση. Όταν φτιάχνω jffs2 images, παράγονται δύο αρχεία ένα -64k και ένα -128k. Τι διαφορά έχουν μεταξύ τους, γιατί το μέγεθος τους είναι ίδιο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι το μέγεθος των erase block του jffs2. Το jffs2 κρατάει την κατάσταση των nodes σε blocks. Θεωρητικά τα -64k σου δίνουν περισσότερα διαθέσιμα nodes αλλά αυξάνουν το χρόνο του scanαρίσματος, ενώ τα -128k σου δίνουν λιγότερα αλλά scanάρονται πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## Acinonyx

*08/05/2009*

*build-0011*!

Features:

Πλήρες εξελληνισμένο πακέτο διαχείρισης μέσω web (*LuCI*)[/*:m:1wpsbfp0]*Live CD!* Μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε το OpenWrt χωρίς να το εγκαταστήσετε σε κάποιο δίσκο![/*:m:1wpsbfp0]Δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης image σε δίσκο μέσω live CD[/*:m:1wpsbfp0]Βελτιώσεις σε dnsmasq[/*:m:1wpsbfp0]Δυνατότητα αλλαγής countrycode, regulatory domain και outdoor μέσω web interface[/*:m:1wpsbfp0]...[/*:m:1wpsbfp0]

Αλλαγές:
Διόρθωση bug στην quagga που προκαλούσε τον τυχαίο τερματισμό της[/*:m:1wpsbfp0]Αλλαγή του τρόπου παραμετροποίησης του olsrd[/*:m:1wpsbfp0]...[/*:m:1wpsbfp0]

Γνωστά προβλήματα:
Το κουμπί Save & Apply στο τέλος της σελίδας του LuCI ενδέχεται να μην λειτουργεί. _Workaround_: Χρησιμοποιήστε αυτό που βρίσκεται πάνω δεξιά (αφού πρώτα σώσετε).[/*:m:1wpsbfp0]Δεν μπορείτε (ακόμη) να ρυθμίσετε τις κάρτες prism2 από το LuCI[/*:m:1wpsbfp0]Ενδέχεται να εμφανίζεται η ένδειξη *txpower: off* στον madwifi. Παρόλαυτα εκπέμπει και ρυθμίζει κανονικά.[/*:m:1wpsbfp0]

ftp.acinonyx.awmn

Για παρατηρήσεις ή αναφορές bug -> http://www.openwrt.awmn ( http://openwrt.acinonyx.ath.cx )

----------


## Acinonyx

Σύντομα θα υπάρχει και πλήρης οδηγός εγκατάστασης και παραμετροποίησης για το AWMN στο http://www.openwrt.awmn

Μερικές ακόμη screenshots:

----------


## alasondro

Τα λόγια είναι περιττά. Βασίλη είσαι κορυφή!

----------


## acoul

> Τα λόγια είναι περιττά. Βασίλη είσαι κορυφή!


είναι! το ζήτημα είναι να ζηλέψουν και ξεκουνηθούν οι πεδιάδες  ::

----------


## Danimoth

::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ευχαριστω! Αλλά το δικό μου ποσοστό συνεισφοράς στο OpenWrt είναι (ακόμη) ελάχιστο σε σχέση με άλλους developers.

Btw, υπάρχουν και δοκιμαστικά builds για το πολλά υποσχόμενο RouterStation.

Στο παρακάτω link μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε ένα demo του build που λειτουργεί σε ένα RouterStation που έχει προσφέρει για δοκιμές ο papashark (many thanks!).

http://test.acinonyx.awmn/

username: root
password: awmn

----------


## yorgos

όμορφο  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Στο παρακάτω link μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε ένα demo του build που λειτουργεί σε ένα RouterStation που έχει προσφέρει για δοκιμές ο papashark (many thanks!).
> 
> http://test.acinonyx.awmn/
> 
> username: root
> password: awmn


Απο σήμερα το πρωί το demo routerstation θα είναι (σε γενικές γραμμές) πάλι online.

----------


## Acinonyx

*04/06/2009*

*build-0012*!

Αλλαγές από προηγούμενη έκδοση:

Ρύθμιση καρτών prism2 μέσω του LuCI[/*:m :: apy884e]Διαχείριση OLSR μέσω LuCI[/*:m :: apy884e]Αναβάθμιση uClibc στην έκδοση 0.30.1[/*:m :: apy884e]Επιπλέον βελτιστοποιήσεις για Pentium III[/*:m :: apy884e]Διορθώσεις bug σε madwifi[/*:m :: apy884e]...[/*:m :: apy884e]

Γνωστά προβλήματα:
Ο ntpclient δεν δουλεύει. Θα διορθωθεί στην επόμενη έκδοση.[/*:m :: apy884e]Χρειάζεται >=256Mb μνήμη για να γίνει firmware upgrade μέσω του LuCI[/*:m :: apy884e]

ftp.acinonyx.awmn
www.acinonyx.tk

----------


## Acinonyx

Οδηγίες εγκατάστασης μέσω CD image

Οδηγίες αναβάθμισης από παλιότερο build

----------


## Acinonyx

*15/03/2010*

*build-0014*

*Αλλαγές:*
Καλύτερη υποστήριξη σε 802.11nΒελτιώσεις και διορθώσεις στο LuCIΒελτιώσεις σε madwifiΑναβαθμισμένη uClibc, πυρήνας, busybox, κ.α.Πολλά άλλα bugfixes

*Γνωστά προβλήματα*:
Το configuration του OLSR μέσω LuCI δε λειτουργεί σε αυτό το buildΟ madwifi εμφανίζει στα στατιστικά διπλάσια πακέτα στη λήψη

*Αναβάθμιση από build-0013*:
Προσθέτουμε στην λίστα backup όποια configuration αρχεία βρίσκονται εκτός του φακέλου /etc/config . Σίγουρα θα θέλετε να προσθέσετε τουλάχιστον τον φάκελο */etc/quagga*Flashάρουμε το image (openwrt-x86-jffs2-128k.image.gz) μέσω του LuCI διατηρώντας τις ρυθμίσειςΔιορθώνουμε τα repositories από build-0013 σε build-0014Ανανεώνουμε την λίστα με τα πακέτα και εγκαθιστούμε όσα πακέτα θέλουμε πέρα από αυτά που βρίσκονται ήδη μέσα στο imageΦτιάχνουμε τα Initscripts π.χ. για να μη σηκώνονται περιττές υπηρεσίες ή να σηκώνονται κάποιες που εγκαταστήσαμε εκ των υστέρων

*Cleanup (για "ψείρες" χρήστες)*:
Τα παρακάτω αρχεία είναι περιττά στο νέο build και μπορούν να διαγραφούν
/etc/config/luci_ethers/etc/config/luci_ether_hosts/etc/config/fstabΠροστέθηκε η ρύθμιση *distance* στον mac80211 driver. Μπορείτε να την προσθέσετε ως παράμετρο στο κάθε phy section του /etc/config/wirelessΓια να σταματήσετε το ospfd από το να εκκινεί, σβήστε απλά το config του /etc/quagga/ospfd.conf

Μπορείτε επίσης να δοκιμάσετε το Live CD (openwrt-x86-iso.fs). Με το Live CD μπορείτε να στήσετε κανονικά ένα ταρατσο-router χωρίς δίσκο ή CF αρκεί να φροντίσετε να μην κοπεί το ρεύμα!

ftp.acinonyx.awmn
www.acinonyx.tk

----------


## Acinonyx

*02/07/2010*

*build-0015*

*Αλλαγές:*
Δημιουργία build και για το Ubiquiti RouterStation Pro (ar71xx)Βελτιώσεις και διορθώσεις στο LuCIΔιορθώσεις σε madwifi και ath9kΠολλά άλλα bugfixes

*Γνωστά προβλήματα*:
Κάποιες μεταφράσεις του LuCI είτε είναι ελλειπείς είτε λάθος

*Αναβάθμιση από build-0014*:
Προσθέτουμε στην λίστα backup όποια configuration αρχεία βρίσκονται εκτός του φακέλου /etc/config . Σίγουρα θα θέλετε να προσθέσετε τουλάχιστον τον φάκελο */etc/quagga*Flashάρουμε το image μέσω του LuCI διατηρώντας τις ρυθμίσειςΔιορθώνουμε τα repositories από build-0014 σε build-0015Ανανεώνουμε την λίστα με τα πακέτα και εγκαθιστούμε όσα πακέτα θέλουμε πέρα από αυτά που βρίσκονται ήδη μέσα στο imageΦτιάχνουμε τα Initscripts π.χ. για να μη σηκώνονται περιττές υπηρεσίες ή να σηκώνονται κάποιες που εγκαταστήσαμε εκ των υστέρων

*Cleanup (για "ψείρες" χρήστες)*:
Για να σταματήσετε το ospfd από το να εκκινεί, σβήστε απλά το config του /etc/quagga/ospfd.conf

Μπορείτε επίσης να δοκιμάσετε το Live CD. Με το Live CD μπορείτε να στήσετε κανονικά ένα ταρατσο-router χωρίς δίσκο ή CF αρκεί να φροντίσετε να μην κοπεί το ρεύμα!

ftp.acinonyx.awmn
www.acinonyx.tk

----------


## nikolas_350

Θέλησα να δοκιμάσω την τελευταία έκδοση ακολουθώντας της οδηγίες http://www.openwrt.awmn/trac/wiki/InstallImage και με τους τρεις τρόπους (firmware update, dd & phydiskwrite) αλλά δεν μου κάνει εγκατάσταση σε δίσκο. Ενώ δείχνει να ολοκληρώνετε η διαδικασία με το dd & phydiskwrite δεν γράφει τίποτα στο δίσκο (cf).
Με το firmware update νομίζω λέει ότι επειδει τρέχει σε rammem δεν μπορεί να σώσει της ρυθμίσεις και κάνει reboot.

Υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στο μέγεθος του δίσκου. Τι άλλη κουταμάρα μπορεί να κάνει ένας σούπερ άσχετος;

----------


## trendy

Αφού στο εγκαταστήσει με το dd τι partitions δείχνει να έχει η cf;

----------


## Acinonyx

Ναι, το firmware upgrade μέσω LuCI δεν λειτουργεί στις τελευταίες εκδόσεις..

Πριν ακολουθήσεις την μέθοδο με το dd, επιβεβαίωσε ότι η CF είναι αποπροσαρτημένη.

----------


## nikolas_350

Πάλι καλά γιατί σε κάτι τόσο απλό φαινομενικά εάν έκανα κάτι λάθος θα ήμουν για κρέμασμα.

Μου είναι από παλιά γνωστό το πόσα πολλά λάθη μπορώ να κάνω σε μια μονό γραμμή cli 
Unmount πάντως είχα κάνει.  :: 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! νομίζω πως αυτά που έγραψα στο άλλο θέμα εδώ : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=36532&page=2 θα ήταν καλύτερα να τα μεταφέρει κάποιος admin σε αυτό εδώ το τοπικ που είναι ποιό σχετικό! ευχαριστώ.

----------

